# Help translating small German text



## deb0rian (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello,

I need help translating small German text, actually it's a test I need to do in order to get a job. 
Not sure why I got it in German, maybe they wanted it to be harder for me or never had time to translate it, but the problem is that... I don't trust google translate to understand the technical part of assignment.

Please if anybody can help, get in touch with me. I have a limited amount of time.

Thank you!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

A professional translators will do it for you in the best quality.
Or you ask one of your German friends or colleagues to do it for a meal or drink invitation.
I don't think this forum is the place to find somebody who does it for free!


----------

